# Trouble formatting address - Groupon



## ocbarney (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello all,
I'm new to Abu Dhabi and trying to use Groupon to purchase a gym deal. I purchased a pre-paid visa so I could register my Abu Dhabi address but the payment keeps getting rejected. I think this is because I am not properly formatting my address. Groupon will not take PO Boxes so I'm trying to work around it.

Has anyone on here used Groupon and had this same problem? Any help would be appreciated - including a recommended method of payment if prepaid visa is not the way to go. I am only in Abu Dhabi for the next 3-6 months -- but I wonder if I shouldn't just go ahead and open a bank account so I can make online purchases. Any thoughts?

Many thanks!!
Leigh


----------



## JSam (Oct 29, 2012)

My brother is facing the same problem and it's not related to formatting the address.. We both use the same address and it's ok for me..

I guess you should call the bank and let them activate the option for purchase online..


----------

